# mixed genre movie search



## tecnowraith (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey all I am on a current search to find some odd mixed genre movies like medieval-horror and western-horror movies. For example Ravenous and Army of dakness, where horror or the supernatual is set it the old west or in medieval (or fantasy world, besides Lord of the Rings) times.


----------



## merztrumpet (Jul 19, 2005)

It's older but Curse of the Undead is an interesting Horror Western.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jul 19, 2005)

_Versus_: Samurai/Gangster/Zombie

_Wild Zero_: Rock'n'Roll Road Movie/Romantic Comedy/Zombie

_Ginger Snaps I and II_: Coming-of-age/Werewolf

_Ginger Snaps III_: Frontier/Werewolf

_Dog Soldiers_: Action/Werewolf

_The Bunker_: WWII/Horror (not super great, though)


----------



## ledded (Jul 19, 2005)

Dude, you always got the movie lowdown, dontcha Barsoomcore 

Also, just read your blog finally, and I have to say... you're my hero man  .  Love the reviews and whatnot, and I can never thank you enough for enlightening me on the subject of Flying Spaghetti Monsterism.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jul 19, 2005)

I watch a LOT of bad movies. And every now and then, you come across a gem like _Dog Soldiers_ and it makes all the _Komodo_s worthwhile.

All the films in my list are stomp-down great pictures, except for _The Bunker_ which was a really really good idea but just didn't quite pull it off. I give props for trying, but not everyone will. But ANYONE will enjoy the other pictures on that list. They're prime. Highly recommended, every one.


----------



## trancejeremy (Jul 19, 2005)

I just saw Versus a couple days ago, and yeah, I thought it was pretty good.  Weird, definitely Evil Dead-ish in how the tone occasionally got a bit silly, but enjoyable.

A movie I haven't seen, but is in my netflix queue, is "Tsui Hark's Vampire Hunters". It got bad reviews, but is a Samurai/Horror movie.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 19, 2005)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I watch a LOT of bad movies. And every now and then, you come across a gem like _Dog Soldiers_ and it makes all the _Komodo_s worthwhile.
> 
> All the films in my list are stomp-down great pictures, except for _The Bunker_ which was a really really good idea but just didn't quite pull it off. I give props for trying, but not everyone will. But ANYONE will enjoy the other pictures on that list. They're prime. Highly recommended, every one.



 If you watch a LOT of bad movies, I'm sure you've watched this one:

Full Eclipse (Cop/Werewolf) : http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106980/


----------



## merztrumpet (Jul 20, 2005)

Something else to check out is Crazy Lips, comedic horror with sex, gore, kung-fu, zombies, black magic, and a musical number. Possibly a social/political allegory or maybe just a dirty (but fun!) exploitation film.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jul 20, 2005)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> A movie I haven't seen, but is in my netflix queue, is "Tsui Hark's Vampire Hunters". It got bad reviews, but is a Samurai/Horror movie.



I gotta feeling you're going to get disappointed, tj.

_Vampire Hunters_ sucked a lot.

If you want to see a better example of Hark's more recent output, check out _Time and Tide_, which is pretty good fun in a sort of Wong Kar-Wai meets Ringo Lam kind of way.

But Hong Kong is really really hurting from the loss of so many great performers and directors, and the general unease and economic blow of the takeover. I don't know if it will ever again hit the heights it did in the mid-80s to 90s.

Lots of good films coming out of Korea these days -- no genre-benders come to mind, though. Unless _Volcano High_'s high school/kung fu split counts.

Klaus -- haven't seen _Full Eclipse_. But I will...


----------



## Villano (Jul 20, 2005)

tecnowraith said:
			
		

> Hey all I am on a current search to find some odd mixed genre movies like medieval-horror and western-horror movies. For example Ravenous and Army of dakness. I wonder if ther are more? I have googling for to find very little, like the ones  I listed. Think horror movies in the era of the wild west or medieval/fantasy setting.




Oblivion, a pretty fun sci-fi western written by comic writer Peter David.  There's also a sequel, Backlash: Oblivion 2, but I haven't seen it.  Speaking of sci-fi westerns, don't forget Westworld.




			
				barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I gotta feeling you're going to get disappointed, tj.
> 
> _Vampire Hunters_ sucked a lot.




This is true.


----------



## Kilmore (Jul 20, 2005)

Time Bandits is a classic that is hard to categorize other than to just say it is "fantasy" in the broadest sense.

The quintissential science-fiction / horror movie is "Alien".


----------



## tecnowraith (Jul 20, 2005)

Well I am trying to stay in the horror genre mostly with blend of medieval/fantasy and/or western. I own Ravenous (western horror, dark comedy) and Army of of Darkness.


----------



## Jamdin (Jul 20, 2005)

My two favorite horror westerns would have to be _Billy The Kid Vs Dracula_ and _Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter_. Yes, they may be silly movies but they are still fun to watch every once in awhile.

_From Dusk Til Dawn 3: Hangman's Daughter_ is a enjoyable horror western as is _Grim Prairie Tales_. I almost forgot about _Curse of the Undead_ from 1959.

I have seen the preview trailer for _Legend of the Phantom Rider_, which is supposed to be a supernatural western. Robert McRay not only co-worte the movie but also stars as two characters, one bad (Blade) and one good (Pelgidium). I have yet to see it and the reviews that I have read makes it sound so bad that I just have to watch it. Also, seeing Pelgidium in the previews reminded me of Jonax Hex since half of his face is scarred.

The only horror medieval fantasy movie that immediately come to my mind is _The Company of Wolves_.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 20, 2005)

6-String Samurai: Rock and Roll/Apocalyptic/weird stuff  (More a "theme" movie than a "plot" movie).


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Jul 20, 2005)

Might _High Plains Drifter_ fit western/horror? It is a spagheti western with horror influences.


----------



## Darthjaye (Jul 20, 2005)

Shame on you all for forgetting the most awesome crossover flick of all time!!!!   Big Trouble in Little China mixed martial arts with horror and comedy for good measure!  My favorite movie of all time.  Some of the best quotes come from this little gem.

For better or worse though, Sci-Fi channel shows some cross genre movies now and then.  I think this weeks foray is called Bloodsuckers.   It's something about intergalactic vampire hunters.  Sounds hokey, but I'm in.  I'm with you on the watching a LOT of bad movies barsoomcore.  But I think what I love the most about watching so many movies is that there is usually one good line or character in just about every movie I've ever seen.  If there's not, then I just block the movie completely out of my mind.  To me, it's not a matter of lowering my expectations, but rather not letting myself be close-minded about movies.  Not every movie is gonna be a masterpiece, but most are entertaining.  

Another good crossover was a war/horror movie called "The Keep" done in the 80's.   

Brotherhood of the Wolf mixed horror and martial arts pretty well and is worth a watch if not already viewed by some of you here.      

FWIW would label High Plains Drifter as more of a ghost story.  No real horror directly involved in this flick, but (like so many of Clint's characters around this time) it hinted that he had come back from the dead for revenge.


----------



## trancejeremy (Jul 20, 2005)

It's really stretching the definition of "horror", but Missing, with Tommy Lee Jones and Cate Blanchett and directed by Opie Cunningham, is sort of a western-horror movie (at least what the back of the blurb on the box implies).


----------



## tecnowraith (Jul 20, 2005)

Feel free to though in some anime as well cause I know there some out there.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Jul 20, 2005)

Highlander 2.

Sci-fi meets Swashbuckling.

And Horror.  Can't forget the horror inflicted on those watching it.

One of the few films so horrifying most people who see it refuse to admit its very existence.


----------



## Darthjaye (Jul 20, 2005)

They made more than one Highlander?


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Jul 20, 2005)

Darthjaye said:
			
		

> They made more than one Highlander?




See!

So horrifying most people who watch actually have their subconcious erase all memory of its very existence from their minds.

I'd tell you to watch it.  But you'd just repress the memory afterward.  Or poke your eyes out with a spork.

Watch out for scottish aliens wielding vorpal swords laddie.


----------



## Darthjaye (Jul 20, 2005)

So what your telling me is I might have repressed memories of this.........awwww crud....thanks, now I remember the damn thing.   Yeah, thanks, I had all but forgotten about losing those two hours of my life until you brought it back, now I'm just going to have to...........

What were we talking about again?   Oh right, there was a Highlander sequel?


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Jul 20, 2005)

Darthjaye said:
			
		

> FWIW would label High Plains Drifter as more of a ghost story.  No real horror directly involved in this flick, but (like so many of Clint's characters around this time) it hinted that he had come back from the dead for revenge.



Yup. That's why I said "horror influences". Although I wouldsay splitting hairs such that ghost stories aren't real horror... is just too much.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jul 20, 2005)

I'll chip on _From Dusk Till Dawn 3_. Fun little movie, well worth a rental. And _The Company of Wolves_ does have some honestly creepy moments.

_Brotherhood of the Wolf_ is less supernatural-y, but it does feature Monica Bellucci making out, which automatically renders it a good movie.


----------



## Darthjaye (Jul 20, 2005)

I would say Brotherhood of The Wolf leads you to believe it is supernatural and then reveals itself not to be.  As for the horror aspect of it, I think that still holds true to the movie.  I figured I'd add it since he asked about horror type movies mixed with other genre.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 20, 2005)

Darthjaye said:
			
		

> I would say Brotherhood of The Wolf leads you to believe it is supernatural and then reveals itself not to be.  As for the horror aspect of it, I think that still holds true to the movie.  I figured I'd add it since he asked about horror type movies mixed with other genre.




Its no less Horror than Hound of the Baskervilles (similar premise too)

does Little Shop of Horros count as mixed Genre Horror/Musical 
(as would Phantom of the Opera the Musical)


----------



## barsoomcore (Jul 21, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> does Little Shop of Horros count as mixed Genre Horror/Musical



It certainly counts as INCREDIBLY KICK-BUTT


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 21, 2005)

Rocky Horror Picture Show: Science Fiction/Musical/Horror


----------



## WayneLigon (Jul 21, 2005)

Valley of Gwangi - Dinosaurs + Western
Outland - Western + SF


----------



## tecnowraith (Jul 21, 2005)

so only a few people (like 3 - 4) here actually read my post then cause most of the replies are not what I concsider the the concept I am looking for.


----------



## Darthjaye (Jul 21, 2005)

Well, I hope you got something useful from them then.  I'm sure you will get a few more before it's all said and done though.  Barsoomcore seems to have a good idea about what movies to watch that I hope fit the bill for your preferences.


----------



## trancejeremy (Jul 21, 2005)

I've been looking on Netflix, and there doesn't seem to be all that many western/horror or medieval horror movies.

Which is weird, because they seem to work together pretty well. I guess they're more expensive to make


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 21, 2005)

tecnowraith said:
			
		

> so only a few people (like 3 - 4) here actually read my post then cause most of the replies are not what I concsider the the concept I am looking for.




well sorry. I read it couldn't think of anything new so expanded on the premise. Guess I went to far 

come to think of it Witchfinder General is a Vincent Price movie set in 1600's that might be closer to what your looking for.
Its got a classic Vincent Price moment when 3 witches are being 'tested' by being thrown into a moat. 2 float and so are condemend as witches the third drowns and this is pointed out to the Witchfinder who simply replies "She was innocent"" 

can't think of much else - is Dr. Faustus medieval horror?


----------



## Pielorinho (Jul 21, 2005)

_Near Dark_, cowboy/Reb vampires.

Daniel


----------



## barsoomcore (Jul 22, 2005)

When people take the time to reply to your request, the only correct response is "Thank you."

Your initial post was so grammatically deficient it was hard to understand what you wanted. Failures in communication are rarely solved by complaining that other people didn't understand you. You'll find trying again, taking the blame on yourself and making the effort to improve your communication, more successful, I promise.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jul 22, 2005)

What Barsoomcore said.

Also, _The Navigators_, medieval peasants who say, "How can we escape a movie about the bubonic plague?  I know--let's time-travel!"

Daniel


----------



## Frostmarrow (Jul 22, 2005)

Romero's Knightriders combines Arthurian ideals with modernday motorcycle-carnies and at the same time paints a tragic human drama. It's bizarre, and Ed Harris rules!


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 22, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> What Barsoomcore said.
> 
> Also, _The Navigators_, medieval peasants who say, "How can we escape a movie about the bubonic plague?  I know--let's time-travel!"




to New Zealand!!!

(another movie from the country that brought you LotR)


----------



## Jamdin (Jul 22, 2005)

Frostmarrow said:
			
		

> Romero's Knightriders combines Arthurian ideals with modernday motorcycle-carnies and at the same time paints a tragic human drama. It's bizarre, and Ed Harris rules!




That movie is one of my favorites and the end always brings a tear or two to my eye.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Jul 23, 2005)

Jamdin said:
			
		

> That movie is one of my favorites and the end always brings a tear or two to my eye.




Great ending. I didn't see that coming at all. And it explains King Billy's previous behaviour in the film in a profound way. I mean he is utterly uncompromising, raves about fighting the dragon, and sacrifices his own position for the code and you think 'what's wrong with this guy?'. The ending sums it all up.


----------

